# Good Expat Recruiters in Dubai



## londonist (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of some good expat recruiters here in Dubai? Am over here and thought it would be good to connect


----------



## mrussell (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi,

I think it really depends on what line of work you are looking for. If you let us know what some of industries you'd be looking at, we might be able to point you in some direction?


----------



## londonist (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks mrussell you are right indeed! I guess I would be looking for HR recruiters but also ones that cover the broad area for Office support mid level recruitment for firms in Dubai. 

I'm not sure if that helps  The above is mostly because my background is a mix of HR/Resourcing roles along with Project Coordination for a range of companies/industries.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you qualified professionally in HR? In all honesty, it's doubtful you would have much luck applying from overseas. For the types of roles you refer to, there are an abundance of people who are already here and struggling to find work.


----------



## londonist (Nov 19, 2014)

BedouGirl yes currently in Dubai. Regardless, I would expect companies and think they do to want to attract the best talent whether that is from overseas or locally. As I understand for admin and more Junior roles it tends to be local for mid level and upwards would look at international applicants.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi londonist,

You could try Robert Half, Michael Page, Hays etc. as they all have branches in Dubai.

Good luck!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

londonist said:


> I would expect companies and think they do to want to attract the best talent whether that is from overseas or locally. .


You haven't been here long have you ?

Admin is bought at the cheapest price except at the top.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Recruiters here are a joke IMO, pointless using them and just like financial advisors and estate agents there are loads of them that do sweet FA.

Again just my opinion.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

londonmandan - i completely agree. 

You need to make contacts, contacts and contact. 

Networking is key, I'm looking for work myself so I'm usually on the phone, Linkedin or attending meetup groups trying to meet and speak to people.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

You must contact with gulfjobseekers. They are working well near burjaman, first floor of a building nearby. They have a lot of vacancies. Just go there, they will scan your certificates and put in their database. The employer will contact them for you after viewing your profile and you will be get hired within a week or less. Remember, if you don't have a descent profile, they can make it by their highly qualified professional staff and also you can get your profile distribution services by paying them more. For more details visit Gulfjobseekers.com


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

asimrotana said:


> You must contact with gulfjobseekers. They are working well near burjaman, first floor of a building nearby. They have a lot of vacancies. Just go there, they will scan your certificates and put in their database. The employer will contact them for you after viewing your profile and you will be get hired within a week or less. Remember, if you don't have a descent profile, they can make it by their highly qualified professional staff and also you can get your profile distribution services *by paying them more*. For more details visit Gulfjobseekers.com


I thought it was illegal for recruitment consultants to charge the client, only the employer?

Scam warning....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> I thought it was illegal for recruitment consultants to charge the client, only the employer? Scam warning....


It IS illegal, you're quite right.


----------

